

Show HN: Responsive resume template - adsrikanth
https://github.com/modestkdr/modern-resume

======
latterd
looks good, you might want to look at swipe.js so you can provide a touch
optimised version. At its simplest you could use swipe.js so your carousel can
be swiped as opposed to clicked when viewing on touch enabled device.

~~~
adsrikanth
The flexslider plugin I used does support swipe feature. Demo :
<http://srikanth.me/modern-resume>

<http://www.woothemes.com/flexslider/>

